# 5x5 and 5,3,1 cycling



## GenetixSupreme (Nov 5, 2013)

Just have a question in regards to all of your workout preferences. Each month I stick to one workout routine and flip-flop on and off. Been doing this for the past 2 years and its been working pretty effectively. Last month Ive was on the 5x5, this month is the 5/3/1. Basically for each routine I always start with my core lift on whichever muscle group. Chest/Tri > Bench Press, Back/Bi > Deadlift, Legs > Squat, Shoulders/Traps > Military Press. Following that I do whichever lifts I prefer, some having high volume low weight and vice-versa. I haven't noticed any peaking like I used to when I would just **** around and play the muscle confusion game. Back then I definitely put on some muscle, but the weight would taper and there wasn't any lean gains. Now I get the thickness and weight improvements. 

Agree/Disagree? 

Thanks all!

GS


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 5, 2013)

Vehemently disagree. Jumping from one program to another is going to prevent you from improving as much as you could be.

One month of 5x5 is definitely not long enough to challenge and one month of 531 doesn't let you develop explosiveness. 

Pick one and stick with it for a year or more. You change programs when it isn't working for you not when it is.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 5, 2013)

Agree with PoB. Your body won't adapt in just a month, should be no need to switch things up so soon unless you've identified a personal flaw in the routine which won't work for you specifically. Six months to a year if you're using a well-proven system like 531 or 5x5.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 5, 2013)

I agree with the brothers above.  About 4 years ago I was doing 5/3/1, which is a great program and I stuck to it for 18 months.......  and I glad I did, because my strength and gains were amazing in that time.  If I would have ran one month of 5/3/1 it would have been pointless in my opinion and I would have never had such great gains.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 6, 2013)

Me and a buddy did 5/3/1 for almost a year and got good gains.  There are plenty of good programs out there but I will honestly tell you I've made better strength gains on the cube method than anything.  you can call it a copy of west side or whatever but i'll make bundy kiss you on the brown star if it doesn't work.  it's awesome brother.  just depends on what your goals are.


----------



## oldschool67 (Nov 6, 2013)

Totally agree with the bro's..your workout routine needs time to work, don't over complicate, it has been the biggest mistake besides diet, most people make.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Nov 6, 2013)

I agree with the above...
It takes a while to really allow a routine to work for you, especially a powerlifting routine.
1 month of 5/3/1 is only 1 mesocycle...not enough to bring out the true potential behind the 5/3/1 style.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 8, 2013)

5/3/1 works awesome man.  nothing wrong with that program at all.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 8, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> 5/3/1 works awesome man.  nothing wrong with that program at all.



I agree with that statement too, but he needs to run it for a good duration not just one 4 week cycle then switch to another program.  If you want the benefits of 5/3/1 shoot for 6 months.  Your strength and gains will be awesome.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 8, 2013)

I am currently using a 5x5 program and have made great gains! fizzling out though on it , its been over a year and I am ready for something new I think currently doing the research


----------



## audix2359 (Nov 8, 2013)

5/3/1 was designed to allow for steady gains over a long period of time.  To switch after 1 cycle isn't adhering to the principles behind the program.  I ran 5/3/1 for almost a year and I mostly liked it.  

My complaint about 5/3/1 is that the max effort lift comes after a couple of other heavy lifts (on the last week).  On that week I modified it after a while to more of a 1/3/5 but after having bastardized the program I moved on.  

I really don't think you can change month after month and accurately measure progress over time - I know I could not.  For me, I might take a month or maybe 6 weeks and just work on increasing my 1 rep max in the big 3 lifts.  I'll decrease overall volume but increase the frequency of my sessions.  I have found this to be effective for ME and speeds up my overall progress.  But this would be the only time that I would personally run a program or routine for such a short period.  I only run this for 4-6 weeks because that's about all I can handle; I need to decrease the intensity so I don't end up injured.  

So, OP.  With all respect, I would never do or recommend to anyone what you are doing.


----------



## HDH (Nov 8, 2013)

Personally, I don't stick with any certain program. I do the same basic things but switch up weight, reps, sets, add slow negatives, change speed of negatives, iso holds, add drop sets, 1/4 reps, 1/2 reps, supersets, tri sets, giant sets, strip where I can and pretty much keep it mixed up.

I train for hypertrophy though. I switch things up but one at a time and slowly. Everything stays pretty much the same but muscles don't have time to adapt. For me it's usually a matter of getting bored but it's the best gains I've made in any period of time. Light to moderate weights. To many injuries to go heavy these days.

I've learned to build without the need of lifting heavy weights.

HDH


----------



## Navyairtraffic (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm glad I saw this thread.  I've been doing the month on month off thing too, however I do 8/5/3.  I don't mean to be a thread jacker but if anyone has insight on the 8/5/3 I'll take it?

My 2 main problems with sticking with a routine for more than a month is: 

1.) I get bored doing the same thing over and over.    
2.) Injury.  My muscles/bones/ligaments can only take 8/5/3 for so long, then I start getting injured as I start to get stronger.

I have a problem where I get really strong but I don't see much muscle gains.  Example: when I first started (for my last rep) I skull crushed 125 3X's.  Today I did 160 3X's and I am really feeling it in my elbows (sharp pain when I bend my arm).  Now I only used my triceps as an example but this is true for me across the board: bench/shoulders, military press/shoulders, squats/knees.  I get to a certain point and I'll hurt something bad, then the cycle begins again.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 27, 2013)

Navyairtraffic said:


> I'm glad I saw this thread.  I've been doing the month on month off thing too, however I do 8/5/3.  I don't mean to be a thread jacker but if anyone has insight on the 8/5/3 I'll take it?
> 
> My 2 main problems with sticking with a routine for more than a month is:
> 
> ...



My trainer had me start on an 8/5/3+ and transition over 1 month to a 7/4/1+ and then another month to a 5/3/1+ (+= amap as many as possible)

The 8/5/3 was basically a conditioning tool to get me on par for the 5/3/1 with heavier poundages..., u might transition as so in order to get to the 5/3/1+ and run it for at least 6 months


----------



## j2048b (Nov 27, 2013)

J20 said:


> My trainer had me start on an 8/5/3+ and transition over 1 month to a 7/4/1+ and then another month to a 5/3/1+ (+= amap as many as possible)
> 
> The 8/5/3 was basically a conditioning tool to get me on par for the 5/3/1 with heavier poundages..., u might transition as so in order to get to the 5/3/1+ and run it for at least 6 months



Size comes from food, and aas down the road if thats ur huckelberry...


----------

